# Wolf Creek Snow This Week?



## Bighorn (May 6, 2008)

Backcountry on the Pass Saturday was enjoyable on north aspects. Warm temps have scewed with snow even at these elevations/aspects....so now best you can find is 3 inches soft over very hard base. Makes for very fast conditions....so best to stick to low angle north shots. Need another storm now.


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

Next week is looking better....


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

If you have a chance go!! They are about to get hit hard from this cycle and fair to say it will be great at the resort and in the BC for the next week at least.

I have been down in that country quite a bit this year as my local zones are lacking for snow.... We have found very good conditions every time. These zones are 10 - 15 miles SE of the ski area.

Here is video proof from a couple day trip we made to sheeps head cabin about a week ago and as you can see the bigger above timberline lines are not ready yet but there is plenty of fun to be had on the low angle POW.

Thanks Kev!


Sheepshead Cabin - YouTube


----------

